# Wanting a cane mill



## MattC (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello, I have been looking for a cane mill for several years to make sorghum. I am near st. louis would be willing to drive several hours. Mule powered vertical or belt powered would be fine. I am looking to use it, so free and working is important.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I.m far away in south western va. there is a cane mill and pan in my local bargan finder paper for 700 $ #276-207-1706 . there is a group of people on a blog that may help you find a mill .I think they call it suyrppmakers (perhaps you can spell it better than I ) . We grow a patch of sourgum cane every year to make a couple runs every fall and have a stir off just to continue an old family tradition .there are several other local familys in this area who make mallases .our mill was made in 1917 by the chatanoga plow company and is solid cast iron and still works great .though it was made to be turned with 1 mule we are powering it with a hydrolic motor from a post hole auger and a tractor.we had a great pan made out of ss at a shop in bristle ten. cost 600 $ but as we did not want to use galvanized meatle we like it.


----------



## Skookumchuck (Jan 14, 2013)

I was interested in finding a mill as well in Missouri. Can you use the leftovers as feed for hogs and Cattle?


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Arnie aluded to syrup makers. SYRUPMAKERS.COM has alot of contact infromation to get a mill in your area.


----------



## drhill61 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have a cane mill, and I might be interested in selling or trading. I live in northern KY tho.


----------



## mplatt4 (Mar 24, 2007)

there are 2 near ava missouri setting in a fence row I will try to find out who owns them


----------



## redgrizzly69 (Jun 21, 2006)

I would be interested in a cane mill also, I'm in southern Minnesota.


----------



## glorygirl (Feb 13, 2013)

drhill61, I am interested in your mill and will drive to get it. We are not that far from there. Thank you. Please just PM me your info. Thanks so much


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mplatt4 said:


> there are 2 near ava missouri setting in a fence row I will try to find out who owns them


Say, when you find out whose they are (and if the person is willing to part with them), I'd be interested in one, and I'm a hop, skip, and a jump from Ava.


----------

